# Sitting Etiquette



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

In AAAC's "How to Pick Up Chicks!!" article, men are advised to keep their legs wide apart and heels together while sitting. Should the rest of our shoes be spread wide apart, spread slightly apart, or touching?

When I am not taking notes, I usually rest my hands on the tops of my thighs, the sides of my thighs, or the edge of my seat cushion. Is there a proper spot to lay them?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I cannot believe no one has replied yet. I think this thread has the potential for excellence.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Lawson said:


> ...AAAC's "How to Pick Up Chicks!!" article...


I searched but was unable to find this article. Could you provide a link?


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

you go


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I've never understood that suggestion. I think if you sit like that you'll look a bit off.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I sit with my legs and feet together,not apart.Or If I'm in a relaxed mood,I'd sit with my legs crossed.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm at a small club in Berkeley in the 80s. This big guy sat with legs apart like he was offering godly communion to all of womanhood. He soon directed his atentions on a stunning redhead. The fact she was with a rather average statured date meant nothing. His loud comments soon took the two men out into the parking lot, where the big guy slowly,dramatically again effected a wide, braced fighting stance. Alas, slow, to slow and the lady's date rushed forward and planted a perfect UCB kicker's thrust, which I later learned he in fact was, to his tormentor's groin.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Lawson said:


> you go


Thank you. Now all my problems are solved!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Orsini said:


> I searched but was unable to find this article. Could you provide a link?


 Yes, Orsini, there is a *Home Page* where you'll find down the left column!!!!:icon_smile_big::

*W*hat to *W*ear and *W*hen



Television


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I think we can safely assume that this applies to men who are NOT wearing kilts.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> I think if you sit like that you'll look a bit off.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always try to sit with my feet together,It looks appropriate when talking to someone sitting down.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Lawson said:


> Care to elaborate?


As I understand it, it says knees with feet touching. To me that looks unnatural. I think it's better just to sit however you sit.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Corcovado said:


> I think we can safely assume that this applies to men who are NOT wearing kilts.


From personal experience, it applies ESPECIALLY to men wearing kilts!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Does sitting ettiquette apply to women too?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Why don't you ask your lady.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Why don't you ask your lady.


Ok,I will,I'm sure she shows ettiquette wherever she goes.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Howard, just in case you are not trolling, be careful how you ask. You could get slapped.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Lawson said:


> In AAAC's "How to Pick Up Chicks!!" article, men are advised to keep their legs wide apart and heels together while sitting. Should the rest of our shoes be spread wide apart, spread slightly apart, or touching?
> 
> When I am not taking notes, *I usually rest my hands on the tops of my thighs, the sides of my thighs, or the edge of my seat cushion. Is there a proper spot to lay them?*


How about her thighs? :devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Howard, just in case you are not trolling, be careful how you ask. You could get slapped.


Don't worry Forsberg,That won't happen.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*How to sit while chatting up a lady....*

Gentlemen,
I assure you that I have chatted up more females than the entire Sartorial Continuum combined. Please notice I refrained from using the word, lady or girl or chick. One can only assume that she is a female,(and probably not even safe to assume that these days). Whether or not she is a lady is to be determined far later.

Regardless of how you keep your legs, you should be attentive and interested while maintaining comfortable eye contact. The leg position will follow naturally, do make sure if you do cross your legs, that the heel of your foot (of the crossed leg) is facing towards her if you want to show interest. You're not just showing off your EG leather soles, you're also letting her know you like her. She might have read as I'm sure most of you all have, Body Language 101 in one of her female omnipotent magazines.
I believe books on body language would be far more helpful on etiquette. Remember, women today are doing an awful lot of reading about men as well. We might as well all be on the same page.

But if you must know how I keep my feet while sitting in a chair:
When she is sitting to my right: I keep my left foot back where the tip off my left foot lines up with the ball of my right foot about a 10-12 inch spread (25-30cm) and right foot is pointing towards her. opposite if she is on my left.
It puts my feet in an almost action step position as if they are ready to step closer to her, or stand up immediately to defend her or myself with fist to cuffs with my feet already planted in a secure posture.
A woman is always looking at your feet and hands. They should be presented and displayed as assets during the conversation.

Sitting with your feet parallel toe to toe is only when your in the headmaster's office.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

"Chatting up a large number of females" implies the conversations were very short, something along the lines of 'buzz of loser.'


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Kav said:


> "Chatting up a large number of females" implies the conversations were very short, something along the lines of *'buzz of loser.'*


And take your tape measure with you.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Dear Chaps,
Over the span of my mere 37 years I have chatted up large numbers of ladies yes, but never retrieved the numbers of large ladies.
Gentlemen let's not be "player haters". Hate the game not the player. Quality of mates has certainly gone down over the years and one must chat up quite a few ladies these days to find a good one. My chatting days are over now, I have finally been captured, but it is my past experiences that have led me to this great appreciation of the lady I am endeared to now.
I have spent some time with some military brothers at Chelsea Square and chattting up the ladies around London. Very hospitable gents,(they were even kind to the Irishman in uniform) but not to good with the ladies. 
But, I'm one with odd taste I suppose being a Geoffrey Archer fan.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

KenR said:


> How about her thighs? :devil:


You know Ken, I haven't thought of that yet.


----------

